# Brussels, Belgium - discussion, travel tips and chat



## Pingu (May 14, 2012)

easy to sum up... avoid.

my 3rd trip here and so far i have found no redeeming features whatsoever.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 14, 2012)

I've only been there once...I went with my bezzer to meet someone we'd met in Turkey.
He palmed us off on a friend of his who took us to some weird freshers week thing (I think?  ) at the university where they had a bath full of blood with a sheeps head sat at the end of it.....drinking games...people sitting in it blah blah blah 

We went to some sort of all night racing event, too....wtf? 

The best bit was the train there from Amsterdam, when we unwittingly sat either side of a hidden sliding door in the corridor that separated us once the train left the station (you prob had to be there....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) fucking LOLs!!! 

Brussels is most probably a lovely place though, tbf.


----------



## trashpony (May 14, 2012)

It was a fucking great place to grow up


----------



## Pingu (May 14, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Brussels is most probably a lovely place though, tbf.


 

no trust me it isnt.

however i have found something good. there is a shop that does a fucking awesome kofte kebab on rue des palais, just over the road from the hotel i am in


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

I liked Brussels. Sort of quaint, quite friendly. Excellent beer, of course. Magritte.

Mannequin Pis was a bit of a dissapointment though: a midget statue.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2012)

brussels has good nightlife. rough place though.


----------



## Onket (May 16, 2012)

I had a great time in Brussels the one time I went there.

Would go again for sure.


----------



## trashpony (May 16, 2012)

My best friend lived here:







I lived here





I wouldn't describe it as rough.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2012)

no not 100% of eveyrwhere is rough, but the town centre is tho and that's where tourists tend to visit..


----------



## Supine (May 17, 2012)

I enjoyed it. Spent three weeks there. Great bar, dj's, beer. I presume that can be classed as a cultural visit.


----------



## davesgcr (May 18, 2012)

A difficult city to like in my opinion - not much greenery - and plenty of dodgy characters around Midi Station and much else. An acquired taste I am advised.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2012)

Traveloworld said:


> Hi,
> Its city of joy with different color of faces!


You could say the same about the city nearest to Pingu's home, or London at times.  Sorry, but racial diversity no longer makes somewhere exotic.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

Beer and moule et frites. All is forgiven.


----------



## downlikedisco (Aug 2, 2012)

So I've not been for a few years now. The last time I went was 2008. I'm going in four weeks and staying near the European Parliament. 

Anyone have any suggestions for good, and reasonable priced (cheap) pubs or restaurants? Generally, I have a walk down the small lanes near Grand Place and take advantage of the offers random waiters offer you on their doorstep. 

Im pretty comfortable using the trams and subway, so locations aren't too much of an issue. 

Thanks!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

"Cheap" and "Brussels" aren't two ideas I'd expect to find in the same sentence, but *shrug* you've stayed there (instead of just changed there) more recently than me.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick's on Avenue Louise was the Eurocrat/well heeled ex-pat hang out when I lived there. Comme Chez Soi just off Ave. Stalingrad is also good.

I wouldn't bother with any of the tourist tat round the GP.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 3, 2012)

Stay well away from the Rue du Midi (pretty unsavoury)


----------



## youngian (Aug 3, 2012)

Good places to go for a night out if you are in Brussels are Ghent and Antwerp


----------



## downlikedisco (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your tips. I do remember this site being much better for friendly advice when I used
It six years ago, however...


----------



## Pingu (Aug 4, 2012)

downlikedisco said:


> So I've not been for a few years now. The last time I went was 2008. I'm going in four weeks and staying near the European Parliament.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for good, and reasonable priced (cheap) pubs or restaurants? Generally, *I have a walk down the small lanes near Grand Place* and take advantage of the offers random waiters offer you on their doorstep.
> 
> ...


 
fnarr fnnnar... nowhere near gar du nord at all then?

tbh i have only been there on business and for me Brussels is a city that cant make its mind up .. so gave up trying. Its an expensive place to visit IME and ghent is a much much much nicer place (just a few minutes by train).

my own opinion of briussels is its overpriced and there are far better places to spend your time if you have a choice. I am there 2 or 3 times a month as I am doing some work for NATO and I stay near the grand palace. to date i have not found anywhere decent and cheap to eat/drink so if you do I will grateful if yo can pass the tips on.

eta ... dave is right  btw. at night g d midi is not a good place to look like a tourist.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 6, 2012)

oooh i just realised i have told a porky.

therre was somewhere that was nice and cheap to boot.

it was a kebab shop on rue des palais which tbh exceeded my expectations somewhat


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

Pingu said:


> <snip>a kebab shop on rue des palais which tbh exceeded my expectations somewhat


Dare I ask how low your expectations were?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 6, 2012)

given where this was located .. low. but tbh it actually was a really nice kebab

it was the time they put me in a hotel right next to the red light district and the choice of food wsa kebab.. kebab or kebab


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 13, 2012)

I walked about the centre a lot at night and didn't see any bother or shadier characters than you get back home.  No pubs or restaurants stood out particularly and Brussels is a pretty small place.  If you're there for a few days, you need to try some nearby cities/towns (Bruges, Antwerp, Ghent) so as not to get bored.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2012)

In a couple of weeks I am going to Brussels on the Eurostar for a day trip. This is mainly a fancy tobacco run. I get there about 11 in the morning and the train home is about 7.30, so what should I do while I am there?

I will need to find somewhere to purchase my tobacco, preferably Old Holburn, and at a competitive rate, maybe a supermarket of something?

! will need to have a nice lunch, somehwere with good people watching potential?

Is there anywhere good to go shopping?  with quirky / crafty type stuff?

Is there a nice park to take a wander through?

Any museums near the station that are worth a look?


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 9, 2012)

Brussels is small so there's a lot thats easily accessible.
Park + Museums = Parc Cinquintinaire, a large green space with one of those typical European triumphal arches in, either side of which are 2 museums, 1 war, 1 old cars. The war museum is awesome. This isn't that near the station but only 10mins on the Metro away.
Grand Place, is the main old heart of the city, very ornate architecture surrounded by cafes, bars and chocolate shops, and tourist tat, a few stops from Eurostar station (Gare du Midi). Take a south exit from this square and walk to 'Bourse' (the old staock market building), there's some quirky tourist shops around there. Rue Neuve for shopping, pedestrian precinct.
Any Del Haize supermarket should sell you baccy.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 9, 2012)

At last a response to Brussels - I held back as I think it has the character of Maesteg on a wet day ...

Hard to like really ....though it is an acquired taste one gathers. Watch yourself around Midi and area.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 10, 2012)

I worked there for 2 years. It was an endurance test. Nice enough for a weekend visit but to live in it tends to grind you down. Customer service is zero and so renting a flat and trying to get all the modern services up and running, phone, tv, internet is an absolute nightmare. Traffic is horrendous and they don't care about rules of the road and the weather is largely 'grey'. At the weekends it can be soulless as most EU and contract workers (like I was) go home. The best thing about it was solid work for 2 years and the people I met were a laugh, that made it bearable but I was so glad getting on that final Eurostar home.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like 8 hours will be more than enough then


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2012)

I think there are loads of shops selling cigarettes, chocolate etc. in the Gare Midi but I can't vouch for their prices being the most competitive. There is a decent main art gallery so if that's your thing get the tobacco sorted and head there. The last time my other half was there (about 18 months ago) you could still smoke in bars which I think was his highlight!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what customs checks are like on the Eurostar?  I'm thinking about pushing the guidelines on the baccy.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Does anyone know what customs checks are like on the Eurostar?  I'm thinking about pushing the guidelines on the baccy.


I have never been checked. Tho am usually there for work so have suit and don't fuck with me expression in place....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2012)

Cantillon Brewery http://www.cantillon.be/br/3_1 is 2 minute's walk from the station. They sell baccy in the station. There's a bar opposite the door closest to Eurostar's platforms.

Job done.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Does anyone know what customs checks are like on the Eurostar? I'm thinking about pushing the guidelines on the baccy.


 
And HMRC can stick their 'guidelines' up their arse.

As an EU citizen you can take as much as you fucking well like back with you.

Taking multiple brands suggests you are bringing gifts back for others, or even taking paid orders, both of which are no-nos. But up to 6 months worth of baccy all of the same brand and they can't fucking touch you. As baccy tends to go off after 6 months, more than that and it is suspect.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2012)

So 2 kilos of same brand and 200 fags wouldn't be unreasonable would it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2012)

That's fuck all. 2 kilos is only 4 packs of 10x50g and 200 tailors for 'special occasions'. They won't give you a 2nd glance.

Couldn't get us 800 Bennies could ya?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2012)

I already have a queue of people asking me for shit that I have said no to I am afraid.  Being completely selfish in this trip I am


----------



## Arlarse (Oct 14, 2012)

You would be much better off going to Bruges/Brugge. Less travelling time I think, although I've never done it by train. A large town rather than a city with a lovely centre that you could lose yourself in for a few hours, or if you prefer a few days. I don't really have any advice for your planned smuggling other than I don't do it after seeing someone being carted off non too gently by British customs officers. They've seen it all so don't take the piss.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Me76 said:


> In a couple of weeks I am going to Brussels on the Eurostar for a day trip. This is mainly a fancy tobacco run. I get there about 11 in the morning and the train home is about 7.30, so what should I do while I am there?
> 
> I will need to find somewhere to purchase my tobacco, preferably Old Holburn, and at a competitive rate, maybe a supermarket of something?
> 
> ...


 
Not sure which station you're going to arrive at; but I'd go to the Magritte Museum, then spend the rest of the day in one of the bar/cafes in the narrow streets just off the Grand Place.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 14, 2012)

Arlarse said:


> You would be much better off going to Bruges/Brugge. Less travelling time I think, although I've never done it by train. A large town rather than a city with a lovely centre that you could lose yourself in for a few hours, or if you prefer a few days. I don't really have any advice for your planned smuggling other than I don't do it after seeing someone being carted off non too gently by British customs officers. They've seen it all so don't take the piss.


 
Liege is a lot nicer than Bruges / Brugge - 10% of the tourists and no crap chocolate / lace shops etc. Plus trams , plus nice pubs / resturaunts.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2012)

Arlarse said:


> You would be much better off going to Bruges/Brugge. Less travelling time I think, although I've never done it by train.


 
The train from London arrives in Brussels.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 15, 2012)

I've got part of an afternoon and all evening to kill in Brussels next week. I'm on my own staying near the EC. This thread isn't filling me with joy.


----------



## Arlarse (Oct 15, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Liege is a lot nicer than Bruges / Brugge - 10% of the tourists and no crap chocolate / lace shops etc. Plus trams , plus nice pubs / resturaunts.


 
Really I found Bruges to be a lovely place, and it was easy to lose the tourists by just stepping down a side street. I wish I'd known about Liege when I was travelling through Belgium to Germany. Maybe something for the future


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The train from London arrives in Brussels.


 
But you can use your eurostar ticket for any, immediate, onward journey to another destination. From Brussels you could then jump on a train to Bruges, it's an hour trip. This means you can't stay in Brussels though, but I'd consider that a bonus.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> But you can use your eurostar ticket for any, immediate, onward journey to another destination. From Brussels you could then jump on a train to Bruges, it's an hour trip. This means you can't stay in Brussels though, but I'd consider that a bonus.


 
Not any more you can't.

About 2 years ago they scrapped the automatic entitlement to use your Eurostar ticket on to any Belgian station. You can still get one that covers onward travel to anywhere in Belgium, but I've yet to come across one that doesn't work out cheaper to just buy a ticket from Brussels to where you need to go.

Which is a shame.


----------



## harpo (Oct 16, 2012)

Baccy costs the same everywhere as it's stamped price.  I recall the Morte Subite being a decent bar, also one called the Beer Circus (some of the strongest artisan beers available are on their menu).  The Grand Place has lots of pavement caffs etc but at this time of year might not be sitting out weather.  Also beware of pickpockets and the old yoghurt on the shoulder trick (another pickpocketing ploy).  I agree with those who say Brussels is a bit shite.  Go to Bruge instead.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2012)

I just had a pleasant evening in Brussels. They seem to be enjoying their summer in October, so it's shorts and T shirts weather and alfresco dining at the moment.

I'm staying in the middle of Euroland so took a stroll through Leopold park and had some drinks and dinner around Jourdan square. It seems pretty lively, but that might have something to do with the freakish weather. Food and drink seem a bit on the pricey side though, but I was in Berlin all last week and that was great value for money.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Some pics from a short visit to Brussels 






















In photos: a quick walk around Brussels – stickers, street art and architecture


----------

